# Loader traction!



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey guys, well we pushed a few storms this years and after the first storm we
Decide to run a set of chains on the rear of the loader. Well between them breaking, coming off and the annoying rattle I decide to look into snow tires.

Guys who run them swear by them, but they are pricy. Recaps are about 1500 each and brand new 2500.

My budget right now I can buy 2 recaps, would it hurt the machine to run 2 on the back or front and keep the other 2 stock?

What are you guys running? Our machine just spins but we do get a lot of snow when it snows and cold weather to follow.


----------



## charlefoxtrtot (Oct 26, 2003)

*we use titan hulks*

Extreme duty tires that spin easily but these are 1000hr tires. What I tell my guys is... Do not spin the tires get a running start, drop the push box and go. Spinning the tires heats them up and then you have ice under them. This works for us. We have a gehl 7810E with a 10' box. No problems.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

no opinion from guys running the winter tread?

All our loader does is snow removal


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Need loader info and box size.


----------



## TJSNOW (Jul 26, 2009)

1olddogtwo;1567064 said:


> Need loader info and box size.


..............:whistling:...........


----------



## Landcare - Mont (Feb 28, 2011)

The best loader snow tires, we feel, are Michelins but they're not affordable. Caterpillar has some decent Chinese tires called Hi-Lo that are less pricey and Nokian Tri2's seem to be good.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

If you can afford them.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

What make ?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

The loader I run spins all the time, it's a Volvo and this year I have all uphill lots.

Talk about a pain in the ass, 

The best part is when people think a loader can move mountains and come down the same lane as you and make you stop , our own shovelers do this **** makes me want to get down and beat them to a pulp

I doubt I'm getting snow tires though my wiper blades don't work and there's no friggen radio lol

I did watch some yuppie take his awd Acura into a unplowed lot and bury it, his eyes lit up when I got within inches of his car lol

Mark my words it will snow heavy in New York next year,

How do I know this, because when he calls begging me next year I'm telling him to pound salt, I'm done


----------



## Turf Guy (Feb 5, 2011)

Greenmtboy;1567979 said:


> If you can afford them.


That's what we have on our John Deere 344H and they're great year around... Loading the screen in the nice weather and pushing snow in the winter! tymusic


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Greenmtboy;1567979 said:


> If you can afford them.


Are these nokians ?


----------



## alpine779 (Feb 16, 2010)

They look like Michelin x sno plus loader tires to me. Yes they are superior winter traction and they are pricey. I think I was quoted @ 2k each for a 20.5x25 and they were hard to get.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

As for buying 2, keep saving your #. It's a BAD idea to run different height tires front and rear. Say goodbye to a pinion if you do so.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

If you think that's expensive, try buying a skidder tire.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

alpine779;1572544 said:


> They look like Michelin x sno plus loader tires to me. Yes they are superior winter traction and they are pricey. I think I was quoted @ 2k each for a 20.5x25 and they were hard to get.


Yes they are Michelin X SnoPlus. I believe every VT State loader and grader are running them.


----------



## Tomaser (Mar 3, 2013)

*maybe stud?*

sorry for my spelling, im swedish :-D im useing tire stud http://www.best-grip.se/bestgrip-1900t/104-0

around 200-250 in each tire makes ahole difference at little cost, guessing u guys got something like that in the US,


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Tomaser;1612829 said:


> sorry for my spelling, im swedish :-D im useing tire stud http://www.best-grip.se/bestgrip-1900t/104-0
> 
> around 200-250 in each tire makes ahole difference at little cost, guessing u guys got something like that in the US,


I've seen an ad for those on this site, actually.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

im pretty sure Neige has snow tires on some loaders, I think he commented about them in his thread showing his tractor sliding. He said the nokians are good but the actual snow tires on his loaders are much better.

Cant you sipe your own tires? I think picasso has done this or has someone who does it for him.


----------

